# What kind of bantams are these?



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I got two chicks from the "Assorted Bantam" bin so I have no idea what they are. Does anyone know what breed they could be?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, clue. I know I need to quit looking at chick pics or I'm liable to do something stupid.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol robin!

They could be Easter eggers. The white one could be a rooster so watch that one as it grows up


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Not EE. 
The grey looks like a light Brahma. Do the Reds have fuzzy legs, as well?


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

The red doesn't have fuzzy legs. I'll get some more pictures now that they have grown a bit


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

My chicks have grown a bit so I took new pictures. The gray bantam has curly wing feathers now and the red one got all speckley. Anyone know what they are now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry but have you looked at your dog in the second pic? Was that a "yum, dinner?"

I still don't know what they are but I can say that I did buy five for one of my broodies. Chick pics are dangerous.


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol Lily really wanted to check them out. I don't think she wants to eat them but she'd probably hurt them anyway


----------



## mrbird23451 (May 11, 2015)

I think that they might be sebrights?


----------

